# Gripe water!!!



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Hi there
Wondered if you had any inside info on when gripe water may be back on the shelves? Really struggling to find anything that brings up the wind as well as gripe water! Boots do their own but getting hold of that is also impossible! Getting a bit desperate now!!! 
Lucyxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I work in a hospital ICU normally, but have been on maternity leave for nearly 11 months. I have no idea sorry. I did not even know it was out.

The shop will have a better idea of what the problem is and when there is likely to be a resolution.

Perhaps Mazv might have heard?


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Thank you!!! Boots were not exactly sure but said it could be months rather than weeks till its sorted  !!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry I'm a hospital based pharmacist too (specialise in psychiatry) Had no idea gripe water was unavailable either. Will check with my Mum though, she's a community based pharmacist so will know better than I do what the situation is


----------



## Lucy23** (May 3, 2010)

Ah thanks for that!!! Really appreciate it!!!


----------

